# [SOLVED] how to disable integrated graphics in Acer Aspire M1641



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have an ACER Aspire M1641 Desktop:
Pentium Dual-Core @ 2.2GHz
2GB or DDR2 RAM
Nvidia 7050 integrated graphics (256MB)

And I'm planning to upgrade its integrated graphics into a discrete one. 

My question is how will I do that? I've search the internet for this problem 

and they said that I have to uninstall the integrated graphics driver then 

shutdown the computer, then from the BIOS I have to disable the integrated 

video or choose either pci or vga as my primary video adapter.

But my problem is there's no option in the BIOS for disabling or choosing pci 

or vga as a primary video adapter. The only GPU option that I saw in the BIOS 

is the "*iGPU Buffer Size: 256MB*" that can be set to "Automatic or disable".

Does uninstalling the integrated video driver is enough to recognize the 

video card by my PC? What other settings will I alter? What is the use of the 

iGPU Buffer Size?

I want to be sure if it will work or not before I buy a video card.

Pls help.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: how to disable integrated graphics in Acer Aspire M1641*

Some systems can automatically disable the integrated video adapter when a PCI/PCI-E or AGP video card is detected. Yours may be able to do that if you're sure there is no way to disable it in the BIOS Setup.

The *iGPU Buffer Size: 256MB* is simply the amount of system ram that's allocated to the integrated video adapter since it has no dedicated video-memory of it's own.


----------



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: how to disable integrated graphics in Acer Aspire M1641*

Thanks dude! I'll let you know once I buy a video card. I'm planning to buy an Nvidia GT 220. which do you think is a better brand, Sparkle? or Palit?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: how to disable integrated graphics in Acer Aspire M1641*

If you're still using the original 250W PSU that comes with the Aspire M1641, you'll need to upgrade it before installing the new PCIE graphics card.

Sparkle and Palit are both about the same. They're usually a bit cheaper than the top-level cards. Post a link to the cards you're looking at and we'll help you compare them.


----------



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: how to disable integrated graphics in Acer Aspire M1641*

Here are the links:
Sparkle GeForce GT 220
Palit GeForce GT 220

I wanna know which is more durable.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: how to disable integrated graphics in Acer Aspire M1641*

The performance will be the same. The Palit comes with a 2 year warranty. The Sparkle has lifetime warranty.


----------



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: how to disable integrated graphics in Acer Aspire M1641*

I already bought a video card (sparkle geforce 210), and its true, it automatically detects the video card and the iGPU Buffer Size is automatically turned off. So my system memory now is exactly 2GB (compared to 767MB before), plus 1GB video memory from my new graphics card = a much faster PC. Thanks dude.


----------

